# mixing guppies and celestial danios



## dpeipus (Feb 5, 2010)

I have planted 20 long planted tank with 5 male fanncy guppies now with 2 cories and an 1 otto. Would like to add 4 or 5 celestial pearl danios. Question is; pearls only get 1 inch long would I be ok with this? Second would guppies brother pearls. I have a 280 emperor filter and AqAdisor says I'm only at 65%. I plan on adding one more cory also. Thanks.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

you aren't near capacity if that is your concern... Guppies will not bother the CPD unless (inevitably) they try to spawn with them and harass them in that manner, you will be fine though. Isn't that filter a little strong for a 20L?


----------



## dpeipus (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes filter is strong but so far guppies seem to like playing in current. Keeps my tank clear.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

IME fish under an inch and guppies have little to no impact of the bioload. I have 3 Endlers in a 1.5 and it does nothing to the water parameters. You can keep many small fish, just don't go overboard 

Current sounds strong but if your fish aren't being blown all over the place its probably fine.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a cousin to the CPD's, I do not think the guppy's could even catch them if they wanted to lol. The little suckers are fast, can turn on a dime, and stop like there were no tomorrow. I have 6 in a tank with some white cloud minnows, neither bother each other at all.


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

I have both and don't have any issues. The CPDs hide a lot though.


----------



## miko12 (Nov 5, 2006)

is 30 cpd's too much for a heavily planted 15g tank?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i don't think so. i usually have about 25 tetras in a 10g tank at the shop, just as long as you maintain good water parameters and don't overfeed you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## killaguppy (Jan 25, 2010)

I had a guppy with 5 Galaxy Rasboras (aka CPD) and he was constantly chasing after them.

The Galaxy's all died, after a week. Not sure what it was from.

Was the guppy the culprit? We'll never know. All i saw as a guppy incessantly trying to nip at their tails.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I doubt he is the killer.


----------

